# زوجي بصباص وأنا اتعذب!!!



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*زوجي بصباص وأنا اتعذب!!!

"الله جميل ويحب الجمال" !!

كلمة يرددها معظم الرجال وعلى مسامع زوجاتهم لتبرير النظرات الفاحصة التي ينظرون بها كلما مرت أمامهم امرأة, دون أن يعرفوا أن هذا الأمر يثير مرارة في قلب الزوجة ويحزن نفسها.

تحب المرأة ألا يطعن أحد بأنوتثها وخصوصا زوجها, وإعطاء الرأي في أمراة معينة يختلف عن المداومة على النظر إلى الأخريات بإأعجاب وافتتان كلما جمعت الصدفة رجلا بأمراة حتى ولو كان الأمر يبدو بريئا من جهته فهي عادة غير محببة وتسبب مشاعر الغيرة لدى الزوجة وتحط من نظرتها لنفسها.

إن هذه المشاعر التي تتولد لدى المرأة بعد أن تكتشف بأن زوجها يحمل هذه الصفة تحتاج إلى معالجة وحل قبل أن تتفاقم الأمور لتصل إلى الطلاق أحيانا. فالتهديد لا يغير هذه العادة بل يزيد من حجمها, وهناك خطوات عملية قبل استشارة أخصائي العلاقات الزوجية تستطيع الزوجة المجروحة أن تبدأ بها لعلها تنجح في تصحيح الأمور التي تسبب لها الألم والمرارة.

- أن تلفت المرأة نظر زوجها وبهدوء إلى هذه العادة السيئة والنقاش معه بمودة ومحبة.

- أن تخبره بمدى الألم الذي يسببه لها عندما تثيره أمراة أخرى وتبين له أن هذا الأمر يهينها من الداخل ويولد عندها كراهية له.

- أن تحاول إرضاء زوجها بالاهتمام بشكلها الخارجي إذا كانت مهملة لنفسها.

- أن تحذر من اللجوء إلى الغيرة العمياء وتخيل قصص لا وجود لها واتهامه بها حتى لا تزيد الأمر سوء, فهذا يعتبر لعبا بالنار من شأنه أن يهدد استقرار حياتهما الزوجية.

وأخيرا لا تفاجئي ببعض الصفات التي لم تكشف لك قبل الزواج فالإنسان مخلوق معقد لا يمكن فهمه مرة واحدة ولكن المحبة تستر كثرة من العيوب, والتحدي موضوع أمامك حتى تعالجي أمور زواجك بحكمة وتفحص,
 والله يعينك إذا وضعت الموضوع أمامه بالصلاة لكي يعطيك حكمة في التصرف.

منقول
++++++++
كلمة الكتاب المقدس بتقول:

*[q-bible]
*كل من ينظر الى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها فى قلبه ( مت 5 : 28 )* [/q-bible]*
 
*​


----------



## Nemo (20 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع حلو اوى فعلا نتعانى منه كتير
اغلب المتزوجات تنجرح من كلام زى كده وفى سيدات تقول اتعودت على كده
ومن داخلهم مرارة . ميرسى جدا لطرق المعالجة
والرب يباركك


----------



## jesus.my.life (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع جميل ميرسى ليك
بس المشكلة ان احنا عيونا مش بتستر :d​


----------



## Nemo (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> الموضوع جميل ميرسى ليك
> بس المشكلة ان احنا عيونا مش بتستر :d​



ههههههههههههههههه
عيونكم فاضحاكوا


----------



## jesus.my.life (20 نوفمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> عيونكم فاضحاكوا



هههههههههههههههههه
جدا وانته البنات بالذات بتفضله وانت معانا تبصه علينا احنا بنعمل اية
لما كنت فى الجامعه وقعد مع صحابى البنات وواحدة حلوة تعدى بامانة تانى اول ما يشوفوها يبصه عليا ولو انا ماكنتش واخد بالى يقولولى فى واحده اهى :08:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى فعلا نتعانى منه كتير
> اغلب المتزوجات تنجرح من كلام زى كده وفى سيدات تقول اتعودت على كده
> ومن داخلهم مرارة . ميرسى جدا لطرق المعالجة
> والرب يباركك


ميرسى لمشاركة حضرتك
ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> الموضوع جميل ميرسى ليك
> بس المشكلة ان احنا عيونا مش بتستر :d​


ميرسى لمشاركة حضرتك
بس الكتاب المقدس واضح:
[q-bible]*كل من ينظر الى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها فى قلبه ( مت 5 : 28 )*   [/q-bible]

أشكرك
ربنا يباركم


----------



## jesus.my.life (20 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> ميرسى لمشاركة حضرتك
> بس الكتاب المقدس واضح:
> [q-bible]*كل من ينظر الى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها فى قلبه ( مت 5 : 28 )*   [/q-bible]
> 
> ...



انا بهزر :08: قليل لما ببص ولو بصيت بقول بسم الصليب عليكى المسيح يحميكى ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> انا بهزر :08: قليل لما ببص ولو بصيت بقول بسم الصليب عليكى المسيح يحميكى ​


!!!!
طيب ما دى بردو معاكسة مش كدة بردو...


----------



## جارجيوس (20 نوفمبر 2010)

وجهة نظري الخاصه

اي رجل عنده هذه المشكله يجب عيه زيارة طبيب نفسي

مع احترامي لجميع رجال العالم​


----------



## jesus.my.life (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> !!!!
> طيب ما دى بردو معاكسة مش كدة بردو...



يالهوتى انا بصلى لربنا انه يحمى بنات من الى بالك بالى :08:
وخلاص مش هعملها تانى
اة يانى يانى يانى مش هعمل كدا تانى :heat:​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*عادة سيئة جدا ودليل على ضعف الايمان*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> يالهوتى انا بصلى لربنا انه يحمى بنات من الى بالك بالى :08:
> وخلاص مش هعملها تانى
> اة يانى يانى يانى مش هعمل كدا تانى :heat:​


ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> *عادة سيئة جدا ودليل على ضعف الايمان*


صحيح كلام حضرتك
أشكرك
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

_موضوع  حلو اوى _
_ومن راى ان اى راجل بيبص على اى  واحدة ماشيه يبقى عنده نقص_
_واكيد  مش حاسس بقيمه الملاك اللى معاه_
_وفى مثل شعبى بيقول من عمل  يعمل به  ولو  بعد حين_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _موضوع  حلو اوى _
> _ومن راى ان اى راجل بيبص على اى  واحدة ماشيه يبقى عنده نقص_
> _واكيد  مش حاسس بقيمه الملاك اللى معاه_
> _وفى مثل شعبى بيقول من عمل  يعمل به  ولو  بعد حين_​





> _ومن راى ان اى راجل بيبص على اى  واحدة ماشيه يبقى عنده نقص_
> _واكيد  مش حاسس بقيمه الملاك اللى معاه_
> _وفى مثل شعبى بيقول من عمل  يعمل به  ولو  بعد حين_



تماااااااااااام
ميرسى لمشاركةحضرتك
ربنا يباركم


----------



## nasa (20 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم بجد
فعلا بيبقى صعب اوى على البنت انها تتحمل ده وخاصه لو كانت عاده عنده
المفروض يراعى مشاعرها زى ماهى بتراعى مشاعره 
وكمان اللى بيعمله فى الناس هيطلع عليه بمعنى انه ممكن يحصل فى مراته وغيره يبص عليها طب لو حصل هو هيبقى ايه موقفه من جواه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اكيد هيكون بيموت من جواه طب وليه يموتها هى بنظرته لغيرها ليه يجرحها مع انه هو مش هيقبل انها تجرحه او تضايقه يعنى لو البنت ابدت اعجابها براجل هو هيعمل ايه؟؟؟؟ وهيحس بايه ؟؟؟ 
لو كل شخص وضع نفسه مكان الاخر على مااعتقد الموضوع ممكن شويه يتحل او يقل
وانا من رايى انها لو عاده فيه على مااعتقد الكلام مش هيفيد اوى معاه تقريبا 
وميرسى بجد على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## ميرنا (20 نوفمبر 2010)

لا هو الصراحة لما بنبص بنبص احنا الاتنين لانى بنشوف حاجات اوفر اوى


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

nasa قال:


> موضوع مهم بجد
> فعلا بيبقى صعب اوى على البنت انها تتحمل ده وخاصه لو كانت عاده عنده
> المفروض يراعى مشاعرها زى ماهى بتراعى مشاعره
> وكمان اللى بيعمله فى الناس هيطلع عليه بمعنى انه ممكن يحصل فى مراته وغيره يبص عليها طب لو حصل هو هيبقى ايه موقفه من جواه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اكيد هيكون بيموت من جواه طب وليه يموتها هى بنظرته لغيرها ليه يجرحها مع انه هو مش هيقبل انها تجرحه او تضايقه يعنى لو البنت ابدت اعجابها براجل هو هيعمل ايه؟؟؟؟ وهيحس بايه ؟؟؟
> ...





> وانا من رايى انها لو عاده فيه على مااعتقد الكلام مش هيفيد اوى معاه تقريبا


لو فعلآ انسانة مؤمنة وعايزة تحافظ على بيتها لازم تصلى كتير ...وربنا مش بيسيب أولاده.

ميرسى لمشاركة حضرتك
سلام المسيح


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> لا هو الصراحة لما بنبص بنبص احنا الاتنين لانى بنشوف حاجات اوفر اوى


هههههههه...بجد!!!

ربنا يسعدكم آمين


----------



## ميرنا (20 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> هههههههه...بجد!!!
> 
> ربنا يسعدكم آمين


اه بس لما مينا بيشوف حاجة زى دى عينك متشوف الا النور جو تريقة عالية اوى يعنى


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> اه بس لما مينا بيشوف حاجة زى دى عينك متشوف الا النور جو تريقة عالية اوى يعنى


ههههههه...حلو بجد التفاهم بينكم يبقى بالشكل دة...


----------



## ميرنا (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههه...حلو بجد التفاهم بينكم يبقى بالشكل دة...


بس فى الاخر بيجى فوق دماغى انا 
لو لبست جيبة وكانت قصيرة كل جو التريقة والبهدلة بيجى عليا انا مع كام زعيقة اطلع اغير زى الباشا وانزل شوفت التافاهم ده ld:


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> بس فى الاخر بيجى فوق دماغى انا
> لو لبست جيبة وكانت قصيرة كل جو التريقة والبهدلة بيجى عليا انا مع كام زعيقة اطلع اغير زى الباشا وانزل شوفت التافاهم ده ld:


ههههه...لا ما أنتى يا تاسونى خليكى ناصحة و ذكية وتشوفى الحاجات اللى بيتريق عليها 
و حاولى تتجنبيها...
ربنا يسعدكم ويتمم ليكم بخير
آمين


----------



## ميرنا (20 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> ههههه...لا ما أنتى يا تاسونى خليكى ناصحة و ذكية وتشوفى الحاجات اللى بيتريق عليها
> و حاولى تتجنبيها...
> ربنا يسعدكم ويتمم ليكم بخير
> آمين


منا بعمل كده 
امين ربنا يخليك :99:


----------

